# carbon giant or aluminum nirone for beginner ?



## Bianchi Dan (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok i have it narrowed down to 2 bikes that i want. One being the Bianchi via nirone w/105 components.the bianchi was the first bike I saw and really fell in love with( hints the name bianchi dan ) but i went and rode a giant ocr c 3 which is carbon and comes with full 105 components. The bianchi is aluminum with carbon forks and seat stay. The bianchi is 1500 and the Giant is 1700 dollars. Can anyone tell me which is the better bike or maybe which one would last longer or suit me better for just maybe 100 miles a week? any advice would be great. Thanks And Happy Riding !


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmn carbon is much more comfy at absorbing impacts and road vibrations. It is way better for long rides than aluminum, even if the Bianchi does has carbon stays. I was gonna say that aluminum is usually much cheaper so you get better components but it seems like the are relatively the same price/components. If it were me I'd go with the full carbon Giant, those OCR frames look sweet too. Though if you are really taken with the Bianchi then you should get it, you gotta love what you ride :thumbsup: Also I know that Giant has a lifetime warranty on their frames, not sure about Bianchi.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Bianchi Dan said:


> Ok i have it narrowed down to 2 bikes that i want. One being the Bianchi via nirone w/105 components.the bianchi was the first bike I saw and really fell in love with( hints the name bianchi dan ) but i went and rode a giant ocr c 3 which is carbon and comes with full 105 components. The bianchi is aluminum with carbon forks and seat stay. The bianchi is 1500 and the Giant is 1700 dollars. Can anyone tell me which is the better bike or maybe which one would last longer or suit me better for just maybe 100 miles a week? any advice would be great. Thanks And Happy Riding !


Both are going to be quality bikes. There are great riding aluminum bikes and spongy carbon (I'm not saying the Giant is bad- just there are different qualities made, like in anything else), so I wouldn't let that be the determining factor. Ride both- see if you can get a 20 minute or so test ride on both, and choose the one that you like best. 

Which will last longer? Both should last and last. Aluminum always eventually succumbs to metal fatigue. It's the nature of the material. But a properly designed aluminum bike will go many, many, many, thousands of miles- the designers, knowing the metal's properties, build in extra strength at the fatigue areas. (I own 4 bikes- 1 steel, 3 aluminum). There is debate as to whether carbon has a fatigue life. The practical answer seems to be yes even if the theoretical answer is no. But again, you probably will have tired of the bike and replaced it years and years before you had problems. Aluminum will crack at the end of its life, then break if you push it. Carbon will become dead feeling and soft, then collapse if you push it. 

Something to consider in the decision making process is warranty and service. Some bikes come with lifetime tune ups and warranties, others have lifetime warranties and a year of adjustments, etc. 

Good luck, and I really don't think you can go wrong with either of your choices.


----------

